# Spieletest - Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood



## System (30. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688508


----------



## d4mich (30. Juni 2009)

Hört sich überzeugend an!


----------



## Huskyboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				d4mich am 30.06.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich überzeugend an!



und ist scheinbar kopierschutzfrei!


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn das game doch nicht so verdammt teuer wäre (Xbox 360 Version) ...
Mind. 60 € für 6 Stunden Spielzeit ist ganz schön happig, aber gekauft wird es so, oder so.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mytech (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

aber nur 7 stunden? sehr mager!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Habe den Test noch nicht gelesen, aber warum wird denn als Kontra-Punkt "Kein Koop-Modus" eingetragen?
Das klingt fast so, als wäre das Standard in Spielen und würde hier fehlen.

Auch wenn es nur daran liegt, dass es sich hier sehr gut anbieten würde und auch keine Prozente dafür abgezogen wurden (, worauf ich mal hoffen will  ), finde ich es etwas.. ungewohnt, sage ich mal, dass es bei dem stichwortartigen "Fazit" aufgelistet ist.


----------



## Solon25 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Gut geschrieben und eins muss ich mal Lobend hervorheben:



> Weil sich die Schauplätze abwechslungsreich und detailliert präsentieren, egal ob Gebirgszüge, Seen, Wüsten, Goldgräber- oder Geisterstädte



Das befindet sich im Meinungskasten  _Nicht selten liest man immer wieder in Tests (ja, auch bei euch) wie schön doch die malerische Landschaft mit ihren (...) bla blub ist... Ich fuhr extra nochmal eine Runde, weil ich die grüne Wiese nochmal anschauen wollte usw. usf._

Gehört für mich (jedenfalls nicht so Ausführlich) in den Text


----------



## agvoter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 30.06.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Test noch nicht gelesen, aber warum wird denn als Kontra-Punkt "Kein Koop-Modus" eingetragen?
> Das klingt fast so, als wäre das Standard in Spielen und würde hier fehlen.
> 
> Auch wenn es nur daran liegt, dass es sich hier sehr gut anbieten würde und auch keine Prozente dafür abgezogen wurden (, worauf ich mal hoffen will  ), finde ich es etwas.. ungewohnt, sage ich mal, dass es bei dem stichwortartigen "Fazit" aufgelistet ist.



Na ja, das habe ich mir beim Lesen des Tests im Heft auch gedacht, aber es bietet sich bei so einem Spiel wirklich sehr an und außerdem weiß man ja auch nicht, wie sehr das wirklich in die Endwertung einfällt.

Edit: Ups, habe dein Kommentar nicht zu Ende gelesen


----------



## Bensta (30. Juni 2009)

System am 30.06.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



...der bis jetzt beste Shooter ? Ich sag nur, Outlaws, 1997, LucasArts.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. Juni 2009)

Bensta am 30.06.2009 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 30.06.2009 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kam mir auch sofort in den Kopf, allerdings werde ich Bound in Blood erstmal selber spielen, bevor ich behaupte, dass Outlaws besser ist.
Vielleicht hast du Bound in Blood auch bereits gespielt (auch wenn es heute erst in den USA erschienen ist?), dann will ich nichts sagen. Außer: Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt es immer irgendwo.


----------



## cromas (30. Juni 2009)

Bensta am 30.06.2009 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 30.06.2009 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aso, du hast Call of Juarez 2 schon gezockt? Was hat dir bei dem Spiel gefehlt?


----------



## Huskyboy (30. Juni 2009)

so gut wie es gerne gemacht wird fand ich Outlaws garnicht

auch Dark Forces fand ich nicht gut, aber naja geschmackssache


----------



## bbpa-lost-pw (30. Juni 2009)

20% über metacritics?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2009)

bbpa-lost-pw am 30.06.2009 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> 20% über metacritics?





bei metacritic ist bislang noch keine einzige wertung der pc- version gelistet.
und auch die konsolenversionen haben erst 2 bzw 1 wertungen.
wovon redest du also?
vom vorgänger?


----------



## wOJ (30. Juni 2009)

bbpa-lost-pw am 30.06.2009 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> 20% über metacritics?


Was meinst du? Bei Metacritics gibts bis auf ein review für PS3 bisher nix von dem Game oder meintest du was anderes?


----------



## Huskyboy (30. Juni 2009)

ich fand Outlaws und Dark Forces nicht schlecht aber nicht so gut wie sie gerne gemacht wurden, Dark Forces wurde glaub ich mit 94% (!) gewertet und Outlaws wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mit 82% fand ich beides zu hoch

PCGames titelte ja damals in der  2/95 mit "Doom 3 von Lucas Arts" dabei war DarkForces total anders als Doom   

Skaphander z.b. mochte ich viel mehr, das kennt jetzt aber natürlich keiner mehr


----------



## DanielUnruh (30. Juni 2009)

50 Euro für 7 Stunden Spielzeit geht ja mal garnicht, da kauf ich mir lieber SF 4



Vista Ultimate 64 Bit
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9450 @ 2,66MHz
Board: Asus P5N-D
Ram: 4 GB DDR2 800Mhz
Grafik: Zotac GTX 260²


----------



## DanielUnruh (30. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 30.06.2009 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> DanielUnruh am 30.06.2009 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst du ja nicht wissen 
außerdem gerechtfertigt der Multiplayermodus die 50 Euro auch nicht da kann man gleich CSS zocken


----------



## bbpa-lost-pw (30. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 30.06.2009 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> bbpa-lost-pw am 30.06.2009 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mein fehler, hab den vorgänger angeklickt 
4P gibt 75%


----------



## DanielUnruh (30. Juni 2009)

w00t12 am 30.06.2009 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DanielUnruh am 30.06.2009 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ja jetzt nicht sagen das das Spiel schlecht ist, ich finds einfach zu kurz
hab da eigentlich einbischen mehr erwartet.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (30. Juni 2009)

bbpa-lost-pw am 30.06.2009 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 30.06.2009 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4p vergibt mit die unqualifiziertesten, unnseriösesten wertungen. das müsste verboten werden was die machen. dort wird oft und deutlich nach eigenem geschmack bewertet ohne system und sinn. wer sich danach richtet hat echt einen an der waffel. 

Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood hat bestimmt nicht umsonst von anderen großen, seriösen, "im gegensatz zu 4p angesehenen" magazinen wertungen von 90% bekommen.


----------



## baiR (30. Juni 2009)

Überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen, kann mir einer sagen ob man den ersten Teil von Call of Juarez gespielt haben muss um in den zweiten Teil die Story verstehen zu können?


----------



## agvoter (30. Juni 2009)

baiR am 30.06.2009 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen, kann mir einer sagen ob man den ersten Teil von Call of Juarez gespielt haben muss um in den zweiten Teil die Story verstehen zu können?



Ne, musst du nicht, denn Bound in Blood ist ein Prequel, erzählt also die Vorgeschichte zu Teil 1.


----------



## baiR (30. Juni 2009)

agvoter am 30.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 30.06.2009 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja perfekt, dann kann ich die Spiele also theoretisch in der richtigen Reihenfolge spielen wenn ich mir Bound in Blood kaufe und erst nachher den ersten Teil.   

Bound in Blood wird auf jeden Fall gekauft.


----------



## STF (30. Juni 2009)

FelixSchuetz am 30.06.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 30.06.2009 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muha, das war auch mein Gedanke!  

Find ich gut das CoJ: BiB so gut geworden ist.
Der Vorgänger (der von Handlung her ja eigentlich der Nachfolger ist) hat mir schon gut gefallen, bis auf einige Hüpf/Hangel-Einlagen. 
Habs erst vor kurzem nochmal für die 360 durchgespielt.
Werde ich mir erstmal ausleihen und dann bei Bedarf kaufen.

Ich bin mal gepannt wie sich Red Dead Redemption schlägt.
Ja, ich weiß es kommt nur für die Konsolen. Trotzdem.

PS: Outlaws hab mir jetzt auch noch mal für 2€ gekauft, mein Original von damals hat sich irgendwie in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## cromas (30. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendwo in dem Test steht, weil ich ihn nicht gelesen habe, aber das mit den 7 Stunden Spielzeit ist nicht ganz so richtig. 
Wenn man schon als Minus-Punkt "Kein Coop-Modus" angibt, dann sollte man als Plus-Punkt die Möglichkeit der Charakterwahl.
Nachdem man das Spiel durchgespielt hat kann man viele Missionen nochmal mit dem anderen Charakter zu spielen. Also kommt man schon auf die 10 bis 12 Stunden.


----------



## Mothman (30. Juni 2009)

cromas am 30.06.2009 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendwo in dem Test steht, weil ich ihn nicht gelesen habe, aber das mit den 7 Stunden Spielzeit ist nicht ganz so richtig.
> Wenn man schon als Minus-Punkt "Kein Coop-Modus" angibt, dann sollte man als Plus-Punkt die Möglichkeit der Charakterwahl.
> Nachdem man das Spiel durchgespielt hat kann man viele Missionen nochmal mit dem anderen Charakter zu spielen. Also kommt man schon auf die 10 bis 12 Stunden.


Klar, ich kann es auch 100 Mal durchspielen, dann dauert es ca. 900 Stunden.   
Ne mal im Ernst: Ich denke bei der Angabe geht es eher wie lange man mindestens braucht, um das Spiel einmal durchzuspielen und nicht darum, wie lange man braucht um ALLES gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Mentor501 (30. Juni 2009)

cromas am 30.06.2009 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendwo in dem Test steht, weil ich ihn nicht gelesen habe, aber das mit den 7 Stunden Spielzeit ist nicht ganz so richtig.
> Wenn man schon als Minus-Punkt "Kein Coop-Modus" angibt, dann sollte man als Plus-Punkt die Möglichkeit der Charakterwahl.
> Nachdem man das Spiel durchgespielt hat kann man viele Missionen nochmal mit dem anderen Charakter zu spielen. Also kommt man schon auf die 10 bis 12 Stunden.



Nur wegen dem anderen Charakter ist es immernoch das gleiche Spiel, wenn auch das Gameplay leicht anders ist.
Somit werden sich nur wenige dazu begeistern können das Spiel mehr als 1mal zu spielen.


----------



## cromas (30. Juni 2009)

Mentor501 am 30.06.2009 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> cromas am 30.06.2009 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, das Level sind für den jeweiligen Charakter angepasst. Also ändert sich schon was.


----------



## X3niC (30. Juni 2009)

UIUIUI das wird gekauft allein wegen dem Multiplayer
Achja frage wird die deutsche version geschnitten?


----------



## Fightin4Evil (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen! Habe das Spiel gerade durch gespielt und versuche mal auf einige Fragen, die hier aufgetaucht sind, einzugehen. Bevor hier wilde spekulationen auftauchen: Die Version stammte direkt von Ubisoft. Ich arbeite in einer Firma, die Aktionen zum Release des Titels durchführt. Daher haben wir vorab schon einige Exemplare bekommen.

1. Spielzeit: Die Spielzeit fällt mit den knapp sieben Stunden wirklich relativ kurz aus. Allerdings waren diese sieben Stunden für mich persönlich die besten sieben Stunden seit Call of Duty 4.

2. 4Players - Wertung: Ich finde, dass die 4Players wertung mit 75% klar daneben liegt. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood ist definitiv der derzeit beste Western-Shooter und einer der besten Shooter überhaupt! Nachdem ich den Test auf 4Players gelesen und das Spiel selbst gespielt habe denke ich, dass der Tester einfach einen schlechten Tag erwischt hat...

3. Wiederspielbarkeit: Ich habe das Spiel gerade durch und möchte direkt wieder los legen! Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob es definitiv so ist, allerdings trennen sich während der einzelnen Level auch immer wieder die Wege von Ray und Thomas, daher denke ich, dass sich auch teilweise eine komplett andere Erfahrung ergibt. (Beispiel: Ray und Thomas werden getrennt, Thomas muss sich durch ein Tal schießen, Ray nimmt den Weg direkt durch eine Mine. Nach ca. 10 Minuten stoßen die Brüder wieder aufeinander.

4. Cut oder Uncut?: Die Version, die ich gespielt habe, ist die finale Verkaufsversion. Das Spiel ist, wie ich es gesehen habe Uncut. Man kann bei der Installation wählen, welche Sprache man installieren möchte. Ich habe es mit der deutschen Sprache gespielt. Blut war "trotzdem" vorhanden... Wenn auch nicht übermäßig viel. 

Für mich war Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood der beste Titel, der bisher in diesem Jahr erschienen ist. Ich kenne den Vorgänger, habe ihn aber nicht durchgespielt, da ich irgendwann an einer Schleich - Stelle dermaßen gefrustet war, dass ich das Spiel irgendwann einfach nicht mehr weiter gespielt habe. Solche Momente gibt es beim Prequel Bound in Blood nicht mehr. Das Spiel ist hervorragend inszeniert und fesselt einen mit seiner spannenden Story, den wirklich packend inszenierten Kämpfen und seinem unverbrauchten "Wild-West-Setting" von Anfang bis zum Ende. Ich war wirklich überrascht von dem Spiel und kann es ruhigen Gewissens jedem, der Ego-Shooter mag, uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Viele Grüße
Fightin4Evil


----------



## Muehlenbichl (1. Juli 2009)

Könnte was für mich sein, vor allem da sogar die empfohlenen Sys-Vorrausetzungen moderat sind. Jetzt fehlen nur noch erste Berichte zum MP, wenn der was taugt schlag ich zu.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. Juli 2009)

@Fightin4Evil:  





> 4Players - Wertung: Ich finde, dass die 4Players wertung mit 75% klar daneben liegt. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood ist definitiv der derzeit beste Western-Shooter


 Gibt außer dem Vorgänger überhaupt einen derzeit aktuellen Westernshooter? Ich glaube nicht. Von der Grafik her würde ich CoJ klar ne glatte 1 geben aber von der Steuerung her ne klare 3-4. Das Game ist zu stark Konsolen-orientiert. Die Waffe ziehen oder das Seil schwingen mit der Maus ist einfach unsinn und versaut das Handling. Durfte gestern bei einem Bekannten das Game kurz anspielen. Er ist in einer etwas ähnlich glücklichen Lage wie Fightin4Evil der das Spiel bereits besitzen darf (es ist ein Original). Ich würde es mir glatt kaufen aber auch nur wegen dem MP. Ich finde eine 75% Bewertung auch mehr als falsch. Das Spiel liegt schon eher im oberen 80ger Bereich.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

German_Ripper am 01.07.2009 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Game ist zu stark Konsolen-orientiert. Die Waffe ziehen oder das Seil schwingen mit der Maus ist einfach unsinn und versaut das Handling.


Das würde mich ja mal genauer interessieren.
Eigentlich klingt das "ziehen des Revolvers" mit der Maus doch ziemlich gut, oder wie ist es umgesetzt?

Ich könnte mir jetzt z.B. nicht vorstellen, wie man sowas auf dem Pad realisiert ... weil du ja "konsolenlastig" angesprochen hast.

Aslo klär mich mal auf ... ich wollt mir das Spiel eigentlich für die 360 bestellen.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 01.07.2009 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 01.07.2009 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stell Dir vor du spielst High Noon nach und die Kameraperspektive ist so gewählt, dass die Kamera hinter deinem Protagonisten steht und das in der Höhe deines Halfters. Der Halfter bildet in Richtung des Gegners eine Linie. Du kannst deine Hand bewegen und musst zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt die Hand direkt auf die Waffe im Halfter zubewegen um letzten Endes auch ziehen zu können. Dabei simuliert die Maus die Hand. So einfach wie es sich anhört ist es aber nicht. Ist die Empfindlichkeit der Maus im mittleren Bereich der Einstellungen angesiedelt wird das ziehen der Waffe teilweise zur Farce. Mit einem Pad geht das definitiv besser von der Hand. Solche interaktiven Showeinlagen kennt man bereits von einschlägigen Konsolentitel. Ich finde das hat nichts auf dem PC zu suchen. Genauso, drehen Sie die Maus im Uhrzeigersinn um das Lasso zu schwingen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (1. Juli 2009)

Willkommen in den 60er- Jahren des 19. Jahrhunderts! Die Amerikaner befinden sich im Bürgerkrieg. 
...
Ob Wald, Gebirge, Westernstadt oder Fluss - das virtuelle Nordamerika des 19. Jahrhunderts präsentiert sich sehr detailreich und atmosphärisch stimmig. 

Findet den (die) Fehler 
Im Ernst, mir ist neu, dass sich die USA um 1960 im Bürgerkrieg befunden haben.

Zum Spiel: Call of Juarez habe ich erst vor ein paar Wochen auf dem PC gespielt. Ich hatte in den Vorberichten zu Bound In Blood darüber gelesen und bin deswegen darauf aufmerksam geworden. Ich fand es ganz ok. Mehr als 70% hätte es von mir aber nicht gegeben.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Bound In Blood sooo viel besser ist als Call of Juarez, daher werde ich es mir (wenn überhaupt) nur als Budget Version zulegen.

Wäre mal interessant, was die Leute hier sagen, die beide Titel (kürzlich) gespielt haben.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2009)

Flo66R6 am 01.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen in den 60er- Jahren des 19. Jahrhunderts! Die Amerikaner befinden sich im Bürgerkrieg.
> ...
> Ob Wald, Gebirge, Westernstadt oder Fluss - das virtuelle Nordamerika des 19. Jahrhunderts präsentiert sich sehr detailreich und atmosphärisch stimmig.
> 
> ...




mir auch.
vielleicht liegt das daran, dass das 19. jahrhundert schon 1801 begann und im jahre 1900 endete.
könnte man eigentlich auch wissen, zumal, wenn man so was seinerseits bemängelt.

wir befinden uns derzeit übrigens im 21. jahrhundert und nicht etwa im 20., wie du wohl annehmen würdest.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

Bonkic am 01.07.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Flo66R6 am 01.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach verdammt, das wollt ich auch posten. Aber natürlich als Vorbildlicher CO mit Wikipedia-Link.


----------



## Flo66R6 (1. Juli 2009)

Bonkic am 01.07.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Flo66R6 am 01.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du Schreck, wie Peinlich   

Und nun, wo du geantwortet hast, kann ich mein Posting nicht mal mehr löschen


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2009)

German_Ripper am 01.07.2009 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso, drehen Sie die Maus im Uhrzeigersinn um das Lasso zu schwingen.


Du meinst wohl aber hoffentlich nicht so wie z. B. in Fahrenheit, wo die Aktion abgebrochen wird?


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juli 2009)

Flo66R6 am 01.07.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun, wo du geantwortet hast, kann ich mein Posting nicht mal mehr löschen


Jetzt bist du Gebranntmarkt 

Ah ja, die Sache mit dem Lasso. Ist scheinbar so geworden wie ich es mir in einer Preview nicht gewünscht hatte...


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2009)

Solon25 am 01.07.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, die Sache mit dem Lasso. Ist scheinbar so geworden wie ich es mir in einer Preview nicht gewünscht hatte...


Also ich habe gelesen, dass das  Lasso eh nur an ganz bestimmten Schlüsselstellen im Spiel benutzt werden kann und das kommt nur (je nach Spielweise) so 4-5 Mal vor. Und  dreimal die Maus im Kreise bewegen, das wird hier ja wohl noch jeder von euch Gamern hinbekommen.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2009)

Mothman am 01.07.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe gelesen, dass das  Lasso eh nur an ganz bestimmten Schlüsselstellen im Spiel benutzt werden kann und das kommt nur (je nach Spielweise) so 4-5 Mal vor. Und  dreimal die Maus im Kreise bewegen, das wird hier ja wohl noch jeder von euch Gamern hinbekommen.


Ist nicht die Frage ob ich es hinbekomme, ist eher die Frage ob ich es hinbekommen will.  
Wenn die Spielzeit nur ca. 6-7 Stunden beträgt, dann wird auch meine Nachsicht gegenüber solchen Sachen geringer.


----------



## Fightin4Evil (1. Juli 2009)

Mothman am 01.07.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 01.07.2009 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um diese ganzen "Ist es schwer, das Lasso zu werfen?"- und "Ist das schwer die Waffe zu ziehen?" - Fragen und Ängste ein für allemal zu beantworten: Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist zwar beim ersten Mal ungewohnt, macht dann aber einen Heidenspaß.


----------



## bumi (1. Juli 2009)

zuerst einmal: stop mit dem OT-Spam! es gibt neue Forenregeln (die demnächst offiziell eingeführt werden) und darin enthalten ist auch, dass OT-Spam komplett unterdrückt werden soll. Also keine Diskussionen über 4players und ihr Wertungssystem, oder über irgendwelche indizierten Spiele aus den frühen 50ern oder was weiss ich. Hier geht es um Call of Juarez 2 und *nur* um dieses Spiel. Also bitte haltet euch daran, da alles andere sowieso gelöscht wird.

Ich hab das Spiel auch bereits angespielt und finds sehr cool. Ich kannte Teil 1 nicht, aber Teil 2 erinnert mit seiner Inszenierung recht stark an Call of Duty - und das ist nicht negativ. Kanonenkugeln lassen das Bild wackeln, Gegner stürmen von allen Seiten auf einen zu, es ist ständig etwas los auf dem Bildschirm und das Ganze zeigt sich auch noch in wunderhübscher Grafik. Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte bleiben: das "Autoaim" stört ein wenig, oftmals springt das Fadenkreuz direkt auf die Köpfe der Gegner; zudem hatte ich den ein oder anderen "Fehler" im Sound, z.B. dass Stimmen plötzlich viel zu leise sind wenn sie nicht direkt von vorne kommen. Und das liegt kaum an meinem 51.-System, das bei anderen Spielen auch tadellos funktioniert   
Und die Steuerung bei Duellen, Lassowerfen und ähnlichem ist Anfangs ganz klar gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2009)

Fightin4Evil am 01.07.2009 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Um diese ganzen "Ist es schwer, das Lasso zu werfen?"- und "Ist das schwer die Waffe zu ziehen?" - Fragen und Ängste ein für allemal zu beantworten: Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist zwar beim ersten Mal ungewohnt, macht dann aber einen Heidenspaß.




ich finde auch überhaupt nicht, dass sich das abstoßend, "konsolig" oder sonstwas anhört.
was soll denn daran so schlimm sein, wenn ich das lasso werfe, indem ich mit der maus die bewegung nachvollziehe?  :-o


----------



## Peter23 (1. Juli 2009)

Wow ein Shooter mit Innovationen und unverbrauchten (wenn auch ungewohnten Setting).

Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen!


----------



## Peter23 (1. Juli 2009)

Flo66R6 am 01.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen in den 60er- Jahren des 19. Jahrhunderts! Die Amerikaner befinden sich im Bürgerkrieg.
> ...
> Ob Wald, Gebirge, Westernstadt oder Fluss - das virtuelle Nordamerika des 19. Jahrhunderts präsentiert sich sehr detailreich und atmosphärisch stimmig.
> 
> ...



Das 19. Jahrhundert reicht von 01.01.1801 bis 31.12.1900.

Selfpwnd


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2009)

Peter23 am 01.07.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das 19. Jahrhundert reicht von 01.01.1801 bis 31.12.1900.
> 
> Selfpwnd




hatten wir schon geklärt und ihm wars auch dementsprechend peinlich (zu recht, wie ich anmerken möchte    ).


----------



## Bloodshot75 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				boss3D am 30.06.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das game doch nicht so verdammt teuer wäre (Xbox 360 Version) ...
> Mind. 60 € für 6 Stunden Spielzeit ist ganz schön happig, aber gekauft wird es so, oder so.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Schaut mal bei amazon.co.uk

Da kostet die PC-Version £22,96 und die 360er £35.96 und das ist GÜNSTIG!!!


----------



## cromas (1. Juli 2009)

So, ich hab es schon durchgezockt. Ich bin ziemlich schnell durchgelaufen. Insgesamt habe ich 6 Stunden und 19 Minuten gebraucht. 
FAZIT: Also zuerst sag ich euch, dass die Grafik überhaupt nicht schön rüberkommt. Das einzige was sehr gut an der Optik ist, sind die Vegetaion und die Steine. Aber allgemein ist die Grafik sehr komisch gemacht. Sie ist gut aber überhaupt nicht realistisch. Das Menü ist ein Witz. Passt überhaupt nicht zum Western-Genre. 
Sehr positiv ist mir die Musik und das Cover-System aufgefallen. Das Coversystem ist wirklich was total Neues. Ich glaube, dass es sich durchsetzen wird. Man muss nichts drücken oder sowas in der Art. 
Zur Story kann ich was nix sagen, weil ich sie gar nicht mitgekriegt habe. Das Alles ging so schnell dass ich die Zusammenhänge komplet verloren hab.
Allgemein glaube ich, dass Techland zu sehr an Geld gedacht und dabei an CoD orientiert hat . CoJ 2 ist wesentlich kommerzieller gerichtet als CoJ.  Find ich schade. Den CoJ ist eins der geilsten Spiele für mich. 

Der Pro-Punkt "Tolle Western-Atmosphäre" ist für mich unverständlich. Durch das Fandenkreuz und Hud wollte man glaub ich die Westernatmosphäre vernichten. Aja, das Beste ist, dass die Revolver in dem Spiel (Pc-Version) Auto-aiming haben. Kleines Detail: Den Scheißdreck kann man nicht abschalten!!!!!!


----------



## NeroOne (2. Juli 2009)

cromas am 01.07.2009 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Story kann ich was nix sagen, weil ich sie gar nicht mitgekriegt habe. Das Alles ging so schnell dass ich die Zusammenhänge komplet verloren hab.



Na ganz toll, das Beste haste verpasst...


----------



## cromas (2. Juli 2009)

NeroOne am 02.07.2009 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> cromas am 01.07.2009 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann es aber nachholen


----------



## Razor666 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es auch durch in 6:39h. Sehr schöner Film, von der Inszinierung her ähnlich COD4.
Absolut überzeugend und die Story ist auch sehr mitreissend, Teil 3 ist ein definitives MUST!
Der Autoaim stört nicht so unbedingt, zumal er auch nur dann aktiviert ist, wenn man sich in  
Deckung befindet. Schön sind auch die Freelancer Missionen, wo man sich als Kopfgeldjäger frei bewegen kann. Das lockert auf und bring Abwechslung. 
Ragdollsystem und überhaupt die Physik passen gut zum Setting und wirken überzeugend.
In diesem Fall stimme ich mal mit der Wertung von PCG zu...Wer also mal was Anderes zocken
will, ausser dem üblichen Einheitsbrei, dem kann man das nur empfehlen.

Positive Punkte sind:
- kein Patch nötig! (sehr lobenswert in diesen Zeiten)
- Durch die Charakterwahl lohnt sich ein zweites oder drittes mal durchspielen.
- Cover System funktioniert super. Der Autoaim funktioniert auch nur dann.
- Sehr geile Story
- Grafik überzeugend mit schönen Effekten gespickt.

Negatives
- an manchen Stellen ein wenig zu lineares Leveldesign


Was geil wäre, das Spielsystem von Fallout3 mit dem Setting!


----------



## moskitoo (2. Juli 2009)

Das Spiel hat nicht wirklich einen "Aimbot" eingebaut oder? 
Das Spiel war eigentlich als nächster kauf eingeplant, jetzt bin ich allerdings unsicher...
Wirds ne demo geben?


----------



## German_Ripper (2. Juli 2009)

cromas am 01.07.2009 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> FAZIT: Also zuerst sag ich euch, dass die Grafik überhaupt nicht schön rüberkommt.



Na da bist du aber etwas unfair. Ich habe keine Ahnung in was für einer Auflösung du das Spiel gezockt hast aber die Grafik ist schon recht beeindruckent. Vor allen die Gesichter, die vielen unterschiedlichen Charaktere sowie das Modelling der Gebäude. In der höchsten Auflösung sieht das Spiel schon sehr genial aus und übertrifft bei weitem aktuelle vergleichbare Spiel im Egoshooter Setting. Ich bin also nicht deiner Meinung.


----------



## FreePette (2. Juli 2009)

moskitoo am 02.07.2009 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel hat nicht wirklich einen "Aimbot" eingebaut oder?
> Das Spiel war eigentlich als nächster kauf eingeplant, jetzt bin ich allerdings unsicher...
> Wirds ne demo geben?



Wie schon gesagt wurde: manchmal zielt die Spielfigur automatisch, was mir allerdings auch nur bei Ray aufgefallen ist, wenn er 2 Pistolen in der Hand hatte (habe eh ausschließlich mit Thomas gespielt).
Wenn du dich von dieser Kleinigkeit abschrecken lässt, hast du echt ein tolles Spiel verpasst!


----------



## Mothman (2. Juli 2009)

Habe es jetzt auch in 6 Stunden und 14 Minuten durch (auf mittel). Dadurch, dass man immer in Action ist, kommen einem die 6 Stunden vor wie 2 Stunden. Also ehrlich: Gerade wurde man so richtig warm, da war es auch schon vorbei. 
Ansonsten ein klasse Spiel.
Mit der Grafik muss ich auch sagen, dass sie mich einen kleinen Tick enttäuscht hat. Nicht das sie schlecht wäre: Die Felsen, Wassereffekte  und die Lichteffekte sehen super aus. Aber die Haare der Figuren  z.B: sehen aus wie so eine Scherz-Plastik-Perücke. Wie Playmobilmännchen-Haare.^^  Auch die Optik der Waffen hätte mehr Liebe vertragen.

Mit dem Lasso ist wirklich lächerlich einfach und wird (wie ich schon vermutete) nur an ganz bestimmten Stellen im Spiel verwendet und dann funktioniert das auch nur an markierten Stellen. Musste ich nur vielleicht 3 Mal einsetzen im ganzen Spiel (ich habe 53% der Zeit mit Ray und 47% der Zeit mit Thomas gespielt...also ziemlich ausgeglichen). Also das mit dem LAsso und der Mausgeste ist eigentlich garkeiner Erwähnung wert, weil es im Spiel kaum Bedeutung hat...imo.

Was mich tiereisch genervt hat, waren die Duelle. Optisch und atmosphärisch zählen die Duelle bei CoJ2 zu dem Geilsten, was ich je erblicken durfte. 
Aber im Grunde geht es doch, da man ja nicht wirklich zielen kann) nur darum, den Gegner möglichst in der Mitte des Bildschirmes zu halten wenn die Glocke schlägt, damit man nicht chancenlos daneben ballert. Oder habe ich bei den Duellen etwas nicht verstanden?! Wenn es wirklich nur darum geht die beste Position zum Gegner zu finden, dann finde ich das etwas lahm. Lustig wird es, wenn man mit der Mausgeste daneben greift und dadurch das Duell verliert.  "Und er ging in die Geschichte ein, als Duellist, der sein Leben verlor, weil er daneben griff".    

Kleine Anekdote: Ich habe teilweise übelste Probleme gehabt die Duelle zu gewinnen und musste es immer bei jedem Duell zwischen 4-15 Mal versuchen. *Außer* beim finalen Duell am Spielende...das habe ich kurioserweise direkt auf Anhieb beim ersten Versuch geschafft.^^   

Noch was:
Hattet ihr auch, immer wenn diese Marissa aufgetaucht ist, das Gefühl die Entwickler haben an eine spätere Verfilmung mit Penelope Cruz gedacht?!  Die Ähnlichkeit war schon beachtlich. Also wenn CoJ mal verfilmt wird (ich glaub mich hat gerade nen Boll gezwackt), dann auf jeden Fall mit Penelope Cruz .. oder wenigsten mit ihrer kleinen Schwester.


Die Physik ist wirklich gut. Wenn ich einem Gegner in die Hüfte schieße, dann fällt er auch dem entsprechen zusammen und macht keinen dreifachen Überschlag nach hinten.


Die Schusswechsel waren leider viel zu "konsolig". Also auto-aim beim Pistolero und ständig diese fette große Fadenkreuz, welches man ständig beobachtet, ob es sich nicht wieder rot färbt. Also richtig Kimme und Korn gab es überhaupt nicht und das war schade...klar während der Action hat man eh kaum Zeit richtig zu Zielen..aber mir geht da Einiges an Atmosphäre ab, wenn ich ständig in der Bildschirmmitte so ein riesiges "Fadenkreuz" habe und fast nur damit zielen kann.

Vom Gameplay her ist es wie ein Call of Duty im Wilden Westen. Schlauchlevel aller erster Güte und Massen von Gegner, die Moorhuhn-Like auf einen zu rennen. Aber die Gegner sind schon schlauer, als bei Moorhuhn.^^ Felsen werden schon als Deckung genutzt etc. Aber ansonsten eigentlich streng genommen ziemlich stupides Geballer.

Und der "Open World"-Teil war so kurz, dass er kaum auffällt. Ich glaube im ganzen Spiel gibt es 9 Nebenmissionen (oder so). Ansonsten geht es immer der Story nach.

Also ein super Spiel, welches einen nicht mehr los lässt, ist es auf jeden Fall. Nur kam bei mir leider das Western-Feeling nur selten auf. Dazu war es zu actionreich und "schlauchig". 
Wilder Westen ist für mich auch mal etwas Ruhe und vor allem eine große offene Welt in der es viel zu entdecken gibt (genau das hat die Leute ja in den Westen getrieben).


----------



## cromas (2. Juli 2009)

Razor666 am 02.07.2009 07:36 schrieb:
			
		

> - Cover System funktioniert super. Der Autoaim funktioniert auch nur dann


Das sitmmt nicht. Der Autoaim wird dann aktiviert, wenn sich der Player oder das Ziel in Bewegung befinden. Wie gesagt, das gibts nur beim Revolver.



			
				German_Ripper am 02.07.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bist du aber etwas unfair. Ich habe keine Ahnung in was für einer Auflösung du das Spiel gezockt hast aber die Grafik ist schon recht beeindruckent. Vor allen die Gesichter, die vielen unterschiedlichen Charaktere sowie das Modelling der Gebäude. In der höchsten Auflösung sieht das Spiel schon sehr genial aus und übertrifft bei weitem aktuelle vergleichbare Spiel im Egoshooter Setting. Ich bin also nicht deiner Meinung.



Ih habe mit 1650 x 1080 gezockt.  Also ich finde die Chraktere gar nicht schön. Die TExturen der Charakter sind schön. Teilweise sieht man, dass die Chrome Engine Probleme mit Schattendarstellungen hat. Ich habe auf den besten Einstellungen gezockt die man im Spiel einstellen kann.
Jetzt habe ich mir paar Files verändert und so  hab ich Antialaising x16 und die SChattendarstellungen wesentlich verbesssert. Mit den neuen Einstellungen sieht das Spiel todesgeil aus. Das Modelling der Gebäude ist hervorragend, das stimmt ja.
Allgemein ist die Grafik gut, aber es ist nicht der gleiche Grafikstil wie in Call of Juarez.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (2. Juli 2009)

Und der "Open World"-Teil war so kurz, dass er kaum auffällt. Ich glaube im ganzen Spiel gibt es 9 Nebenmissionen (oder so). Ansonsten geht es immer der Story nach.

Also ein super Spiel, welches einen nicht mehr los lässt, ist es auf jeden Fall. Nur kam bei mir leider das Western-Feeling nur selten auf. Dazu war es zu actionreich und "schlauchig". 
Wilder Westen ist für mich auch mal etwas Ruhe und vor allem eine große offene Welt in der es viel zu entdecken gibt (genau das hat die Leute ja in den Westen getrieben). [/quote]

genau deswegen gefällt mir der erste teil auch einiges besser. ich erinnere mal an das level wo man die hasen jagen muss und dann auf den berg klettern muss


----------



## bumi (2. Juli 2009)

cromas am 02.07.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich mir paar Files verändert und so  hab ich Antialaising x16 und die SChattendarstellungen wesentlich verbesssert. Mit den neuen Einstellungen sieht das Spiel todesgeil aus.


Wie haste denn das geschafft? Ein wenig AA täte dem Spiel sicherlich gut


----------



## cromas (3. Juli 2009)

bumi am 02.07.2009 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> cromas am 02.07.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am einfachsten ist es wenn du nur die Datei "Video" umänderst. 

Pfad:C:\Users\MeinUsername\Documents\Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood\Out\Settings

Diese Datei mit dem Texteditor öffnen und alles so einsellen wie man es gern haben möchte. Danach speichern. Aber Achtung nicht "speichern unter" drücken, weil dann das Format der Datei verändert wird.


----------



## NEWTOM (3. Juli 2009)

cromas am 01.07.2009 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab es schon durchgezockt. Ich bin ziemlich schnell durchgelaufen. Insgesamt habe ich 6 Stunden und 19 Minuten gebraucht.
> FAZIT: Also zuerst sag ich euch, dass die Grafik überhaupt nicht schön rüberkommt. Das einzige was sehr gut an der Optik ist, sind die Vegetaion und die Steine. Aber allgemein ist die Grafik sehr komisch gemacht. Sie ist gut aber überhaupt nicht realistisch. Das Menü ist ein Witz. Passt überhaupt nicht zum Western-Genre.
> Sehr positiv ist mir die Musik und das Cover-System aufgefallen. Das Coversystem ist wirklich was total Neues. Ich glaube, dass es sich durchsetzen wird. Man muss nichts drücken oder sowas in der Art.
> Zur Story kann ich was nix sagen, weil ich sie gar nicht mitgekriegt habe. Das Alles ging so schnell dass ich die Zusammenhänge komplet verloren hab.
> ...


CoJ hat schoene Momente, ja, aber optisch ueberzeugt mich das Spiele nicht wirklich.
Die Animationen der Zwischensequenzen sind holzern und entsprechen nicht dem hoechsten Standard.
Einige der Leveldesigns erscheinen mir als Recycling vom ersten Teil (wie z.B. das Fort ziemlich am Ende).
Manchmal stimmen, wie in vielen anderen games auch,  die Groessenverhaeltnisse von Characteren und Interior nicht. 
Wenn z.B. eine Tuerklinke in Kopfhoehe ist, sieht das schon bloed aus.
Aber gut, ich hatte Spass mit dem Spiel, und das ist ja der wichtigste Punkt.
Ich moehte hier nicht zuviel ueber die Story schreiben, die, wie ich finde, nicht so gut ist, wie in dem Test angekuendigt, aber die Idee den  Look und die Stimme von Pamela Cruz zu verwenden fand ich originell, obwohl sie in dem bekannten live-action Western besser aufgehoben ist.
Ich denke, das die beiden Hauptcharactere nicht wirklich als suedstaatliche Villenbesitzer ueberzeugen. Dafuer reden und agieren sie teilweise zu dump.
Ich habe uebrigens ohne  Auto-Aiming gespielt. Ich muss nochmal nachsehen, ob man das aktivieren kann, aber da ich es ohne gespielt habe, kann man es auch abschalten, sofern vorhanden.
Hast du das Game mit einem Pad gespielt? ----vielleicht liegt es daran?
Ales in allem, ein gutes Game, mit dem man Spass haben kann.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt CoJiB für die 360 und ich bin, zugegeben, etwas enttäuscht.
Es macht Spass, aber es wirkt irgendwie zu oberflächlich bzw. zu ... unfertig.

Des Weiteren ist die Grafik gut, aber bei weitem nicht so toll, wie es hier gerne behauptet wird.

Ich hab leider deutsche Sprachausgabe, weiß einer wie ich diese auf der 360 verändern kann? Weder im Handbuch noch im Menü hab ich eine Option gesehen, ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich die Sprache verändern kann.

Das ist eigentlich mein größter Kritikpunkt ... die Sprache / Stimmen der drei Brüder.
Das ewige Geschwafel von Thomas nervt mich sowas von an & die Kommentare von den anderen zwei Brüdern sind manchmal ganz okay, manchmal nerven sie einfach nur.

Als Beispiel:


Spoiler



Man erschießt einen Sheriff und muss anschließend aus der Stadt flüchten. Beim Duell bzw. kurz davor noch die große Klappe, wo ich nichts dagegen habe, bei der Flucht selber hingegen ist mir sooft das Wort "Pussy" eingefallen.

Was da "rumgewhin0rt", gestöhnt und geheult wird, ist einfach absolut unpassend.

Oder hat Clint Eastwood in irgendeinem Western jemals so Phrasen wie "Oh Gott, wir werden alle sterben!" losgelassen? Nein.



Ansonsten stört mich der Unschärfeeffekt beim Zielen massiv. In den Zwischensequenzen mag es ja noch gehen, aber es kann nicht sein, dass ich dank des Effektes irgendwelche Gegner nicht sehen kann, die sich hinter irgendwelchen Objekten verstecken.

Bislang hätte ich eine sehr hohe 7'er bzw gute 8'er für gerechtfertigt. Vllt. kommt ja noch der große "Oha!"-Effekt ... ich bezweifel es jedoch.


----------



## Snakemutha (3. Juli 2009)

Nachdem was die user hier und woanders so ablassen, traue ich dem Test nicht. Hab mir gerade mal den ersten Teil fürn 10er besorgt, der ja von einigen als durchaus besser angesehen wird, einfach weil er nicht so sehr den Genrestandards gefolgt ist, aber auch dieser weist schon einige Mängel und Versäumnisse auf. 

Kann auch beim ersten Teil die teils euphorischen Aussagen nicht nachvollziehen, auch  wenn es schon etwas hat. Viele technische Dinge wirken einfach ein wenig billig. Scheint ja auch bei Teil 2 so zu sein. Der Rest kann dies nicht wirklich ausgleichen.  Was der Padre 
allerdings in Teil 1 so rauslässt, ist besonders auf englisch, ziemlich geil. Würde glatt wieder in die Kirche eintreten, wenns solche Pfaffen in echt gäbe.

Ich jedenfalls gebe nicht 50 Euro für 7 Stunden aus, aber das werden die meisten anderen, die es spielen, wohl auch nicht.....


----------



## cromas (3. Juli 2009)

NEWTOM am 03.07.2009 06:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe uebrigens ohne  Auto-Aiming gespielt. Ich muss nochmal nachsehen, ob man das aktivieren kann, aber da ich es ohne gespielt habe, kann man es auch abschalten, sofern vorhanden.
> Hast du das Game mit einem Pad gespielt? ----vielleicht liegt es daran?
> Ales in allem, ein gutes Game, mit dem man Spass haben kann.


Wo kann man das abschalten. Ich hab so ziemlich alle Files durchgesucht und nix. Im Spiel selbst kann man es zu 100% NICHT AUSSCHALTEN! Nein ich habe mit der Tastatur und Maus gezockt.



			
				Snakemutha am 03.07.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich jedenfalls gebe nicht 50 Euro für 7 Stunden aus, aber das werden die meisten anderen, die es spielen, wohl auch nicht.....


Würde ich nochmal die Wahl haben, dann würde ich es nicht machen.

Aber der Hammer is ja dass man im MP nicht dem Server joinen kann dem man will. Es gibt nur die Option "Schnellspiel" und "LAN"! Oder die PFerde im MP hahah die rennen so langsam als hätte die Schlafmittel geschluckt. Teilweise können mich PLayer ohne Pferden einholen. Das is lächerlich. 
Ich weiß nich wens interessiert, aber diemal ist der ChromEd nicht beim Spiel dabei. DIesen wird man in paar Wochen runterladen können. Also daweil wirds nix mit dem Mappen :/ . 
Für mich ist das SPeil ein billiger Konsolenport.
Und hier mal ein BIldervergleich: 
*Grafik*
CoJ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoJ Bound in Blood



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Menu/b]
CoJ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoJ Bound in Blood



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Cromas*


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

Snakemutha am 03.07.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem was die user hier und woanders so ablassen, traue ich dem Test nicht. Hab mir gerade mal den ersten Teil fürn 10er besorgt, der ja von einigen als durchaus besser angesehen wird, einfach weil er nicht so sehr den Genrestandards gefolgt ist, aber auch dieser weist schon einige Mängel und Versäumnisse auf.


Das Problem ist, dass man meiner Meinung nach den ersten und zweiten Teil nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen kann, weil im ersten Teil absolut nervende Schleichpassagen enthalten sind.

Sowas fehlt im zweiten Teil völlig ... da hast du die Wahl zwischen Action und kompromisslose Action.


----------



## oceano (3. Juli 2009)

@ Cromas:

Ich hab den 1. Teil kürzlich nochmal gezockt. Die kleinen Screenshots erwecken den falschen Eindruck. Tatsächlich ist der Unterschied in der Grafik schon erheblich grösser.


----------



## Gunter (3. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 03.07.2009 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Snakemutha am 03.07.2009 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich muss sagen, ich hatte mit den schleichpassage keine probleme, die gelangen mir gleich beim ersten versuch.

ich bin mit teil 2 noch nicht ganz durch, aber schon jetzt gefällt mir coj 1 bei weitem besser. coj 2 wirkt auf mich wie ein call of duty im wilden westen. schlauchlevel, daueraction, packende inszenierung. alles in allem sehr unoriginell IMHO.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

Gunter am 03.07.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> packende inszenierung.


Findest du?   

Ich hab ja meine Meinung weiter oben gepostet, mich überzeugt CoJ2 nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Gunter (3. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 03.07.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 03.07.2009 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habe ich gelesen, und wie gesagt, ich finde den vorgänger um einiges besser. coj2 ist gut, aber kein highlight mehr.

beispiel für die packende inszenierung ist IMO die 



Spoiler



jagd nach dem typen, der die mexikanische lady entführt hat und dem man durch die ganze stadt nachjagt. wie in call of duty ein stellungskampf nach dem anderen, immer weiter vorrücken bis die nächste gegnerwelle erledigt ist.


 das zieht sich durch das ganze spiel, so kommt mir das jedenfalls vor. in den ersten call of duty teilen (besonders 4) war das ja noch wirklich cool, aber bei coj 2 find ich es sogar etwas schade.

so geile szenen wie im ersten teil, wo man im wald hasen jagen muss, oder auf diesen riesigen felsen hochklettern... ich glaub ich spiel den ersten mal wieder.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juli 2009)

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:
Wie sprecht ihr Call of Juarez eigentlich aus?

Call of *Ch*uares oder Call of *J*uares oder Call of *Dsch*uares? 

Also ich denke eigentlich müsste man Chuares sagen (weil spanisch wird J wie ein CH gefaucht^^), die Amis sprechen das aber mit J, also Juares. Zumindest im offiziellen Trailer. 

Ich hab mir nämlich grad die Frage gestellt wie ich das aussprechen soll wenn ich mir das Spiel beim Händler kaufen möchte. Ich könnte natürlich auch einfach "Das da bitte" sagen oder online bestellen, aber das wär keine Herausforderung.


----------



## Gunter (3. Juli 2009)

Chemenu am 03.07.2009 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:
> Wie sprecht ihr Call of Juarez eigentlich aus?


Chuares, so wie sich das gehört.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feZyq76pV9k


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

Chemenu am 03.07.2009 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir nämlich grad die Frage gestellt wie ich das aussprechen soll wenn ich mir das Spiel beim Händler kaufen möchte. Ich könnte natürlich auch einfach "Das da bitte" sagen oder online bestellen, aber das wär keine Herausforderung.


Nimms einfach inne Hand und legs dem Verkäufer aufn Tresen. Wo issn da das Problem?    

Ansonsten "Chuarez" ... noch nie bei Subways "Chalapenios!" mitbestellt?


----------



## cromas (3. Juli 2009)

oceano am 03.07.2009 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cromas:
> 
> Ich hab den 1. Teil kürzlich nochmal gezockt. Die kleinen Screenshots erwecken den falschen Eindruck. Tatsächlich ist der Unterschied in der Grafik schon erheblich grösser.


Wenn du meinst, dann sind die hier in Groß (das aus CoJ ist ein bisschen kleiner):
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2824/cojdx102009070311381420.png
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/227/coj2.png

Das CoJ 2 sieht gut aus, keine Frage, aber es sieht halt so aus wie andere Spiele (Call of Duty, FC 2). CoJ 1 hatte einen einzigartigen, schönen und sehr passenden Grafikstyl. Mit dem DX10-Patch für CoJ ist der Unterschied wirklich nicht soo groß. Die Objekte sind nicht so detailliert und die Vegetation ist auch nicht so schön. Aber die Lichteffekte sind bei CoJ 1 wesentlich besser. 
Außerdem was CoJ2 gefehlt hat ist diese "Ruhe vor dem Sturm" die man aus jedem Westernfilm kennt. Schauen wir uns "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" an. Dort wird am Anfang über 7 Minuten lang nichts außer herumstehende Menschen und eine herumfliegende Fliege gezeigt. In CoJ gabs duch das Kletter diese Ruhe. In CoJ 2 gibts das überhaupt nicht. Außerdem hat man in CoJ bisschen gesehen wie die Menschen im Westen gelebt haben. In CoJ 2 hatte man das Gefühl kaum. Dort gings nur um Action, Action und Action. Naja, so wie ich das sehe landets bald bei Ebay. Das macht mir keinen Spass.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 03.07.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimms einfach inne Hand und legs dem Verkäufer aufn Tresen. Wo issn da das Problem?


Da stehen nur leere Packungen rum, die DVDs sind in Regalen/Schubladen hinter dem Verkäufer.    



> Ansonsten "Chuarez" ... noch nie bei Subways "Chalapenios!" mitbestellt?


Bei Subway bestellt ich grundsätzlich immer mit allem!


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2009)

Chemenu am 03.07.2009 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Subway bestellt ich grundsätzlich immer mit allem!




auch mit oliven?


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

Bonkic am 03.07.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 03.07.2009 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hastn du gg. Oliven?  
Viel ekliger ist es doch, wenn man mit Zwiebeln bestellt ... bäh! Denk an deine Mitmenschen!

Damit es nicht zu Offtopic wird:
Die oben verlinkten Screenshots spiegeln nicht die tatsächliche Grafik von CoJ2 wieder. 
Sowas nennt man dann wohl selektive Auswahl ... gerade der Part in Mexiko sieht wirklich gut aus, und nicht wie eine Marslandschaft ohne Details etc.pp.


----------



## cromas (3. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 03.07.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 03.07.2009 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte was mit Weitsicht haben 
Aber wenn ihr solche Anfordeungen habt, dann mach ich neue.
SO nebenbei: Ich hab noch nie bei Subways gegessen. Schmeckts dort gut das Essen???

Edit: Hier sind neue in Gorß:
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4435/unbenanntpgm.png
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2824/cojdx102009070311381420.png


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juli 2009)

Bonkic am 03.07.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 03.07.2009 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na klar, ohne Oliven geht da gar nix!
Chemenu mag Oliven. 

Ich glaub ich werd mir CoJ und CoJiB zusammen bei amazon.co.uk bestellen müssen.
Die deutschen Versionen sollten ja nicht so pralle sein was die Synchro betrifft, oder?



			
				cromas am 03.07.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> SO nebenbei: Ich hab noch nie bei Subways gegessen. Schmeckts dort gut das Essen???



Im Prinzip ja. Allerdings, wenn man Pech hat und die gerade im Stress sind, kann es passieren dass das Sandwich übelst zusammengeschmissen wird und man dann so ein unförmiges etwas, aus dem Tonnen an Soße tropfen, essen darf. Widerlich sowas.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

Chemenu am 03.07.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die deutschen Versionen sollten ja nicht so pralle sein was die Synchro betrifft, oder?


Liest du etwa meine Beiträge nicht?    

Die deutsche Synchro gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 03.07.2009 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Liest du etwa meine Beiträge nicht?


Doch, doch, natürlich Meister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Frage war aber natürlich auch auf den ersten Teil bezogen.


----------



## Gunter (3. Juli 2009)

cromas am 03.07.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hier sind neue in Gorß:
> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4435/unbenanntpgm.png
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2824/cojdx102009070311381420.png


es ist etwas unpassend, einen wüsten-screen mit einem wald-screen zu vergleichen.


----------



## cromas (3. Juli 2009)

Gunter am 03.07.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> cromas am 03.07.2009 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollt ihr mich hier verarschen haha 
ist doch egal, hier gehts nur um die Details wie Lichteffekte, Blur oder die Weitsicht


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2009)

cromas am 03.07.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 03.07.2009 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie auch immer, ich kenn CoJ2 nur von der XBox360 und habe gerade gestern Abend diese Szene da gespielt.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Texturauflösung sehr gering & mau ... auf der 360 wirkt das alles sehr viel detailierter und vorallem plastischer.   

Sicher das du bei CoJ2 maximale Details eingestellt hast?!


----------



## cromas (3. Juli 2009)

Rabowke am 03.07.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> cromas am 03.07.2009 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ganz sicher


----------



## Mothman (3. Juli 2009)

*bitte vergessen*^^


----------



## BlackFog (4. Juli 2009)

langweiliger moorhuhn klon.für anspruchlose spieler sicher nett.länger als 30min am stück kann ich so etwas nicht spielen...schade.das szenario wäre an und für sich toll für einen shooter.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (4. Juli 2009)

Meine Meinung:

91 % sind zuviel für das Spiel. 

Ok es ist gut gemcht aber dich mehr als 85 % verdient es nicht. 

Dafür hat es zuviele kleien Fehler.


----------



## Dr-Brot (4. Juli 2009)

Hab das Spiel jetzt durch.
Sau gutes Spiel aber keine 90% dafpr gabs zu viele kleiner Mängel die genervt haben. Eher ne 88 oder 89. Aber aufjedenfall nen Pflichtkauf!


----------



## old-snake (4. Juli 2009)

100%


----------



## stockduck (6. Juli 2009)

Spielt sich wie CoD im wilden westen


----------



## UniqueSparky (6. Juli 2009)

Hab hier einen Videotest zu "CoJ: BiB" gefunden:

http://www.beatone.co.at/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=378:spieltest-call-of-juarez-bound-in-blood&catid=16:spielkiste&Itemid=20


----------



## X3niC (7. Juli 2009)

Hammer spiel.
Nur der Multiplayer sollte vllt dedicated Server haben und keine Lokalen....Das nervt etwas-.-Sehr schwer einen Server mit sehr gutem ping zu finden

Von mir kriegt das spiel:
90%
OBWOHL es fehler hat.
Ein Grund ist weil es mich mehr gefesselt hat als Crysis
Und sogar an CoD 4 FINDE ICH rankommt weil die Story bei CoJ BiB meiner Meinung nach dichter ist und wunderschön erzählt ist.
Tipp:Für alle die es sich noch besorgen wollen:Falls ihr die Englischkentnisse habt spielt es auf englisch...Ohne die englische syncro würde es von mir nur noch 85% gebenDIE IST EINFACH GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Juli 2009)

stockduck am 06.07.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt sich wie CoD im wilden westen


Hat aber zum Glück eine Geschichte, die der aus CoD dann doch voraus ist (gut, ist nicht schwer, CoD hatte nie eine echte bzw. motivierende Story, auch Teil 4 nicht). 

Auf der Box macht BiB Spaß. Eingängige Action. Weinerliche Cowboys mit dem Ansatz einer Biografie. Eine funktionierende Story. Ein grund auf solides und unterhaltsames Spiel, das aber leider viel zu kurz ist. In knapp 7 Stunden hatten wir das Teil durch. Man wird zwar in der Zeit gut unterhalten, aber 60 Euro ist das imho nicht wert. An dieser Stelle sei mal wieder der Videothek gedankt.

Imho ein weiterer Eintangsfliegen-Shooter, der während der Spielzeit ordentlich funktioniert, aber nicht viel bietet, was längerfristig im Gedächtnis bleibt. Schulnote: 2 -

Regards, eX!


----------



## garfieId (8. Juli 2009)

nette story, aber diese begeisterung ist wohl dem sommerloch zu schulden... die duelle sind einfach nur nervig und der "open world" teil billig.
85% hättes es verdient, 90% ist völlig übertrieben!


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2009)

BlackFog am 04.07.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> für anspruchlose spieler sicher nett.


Magst du das "anspruchslose spieler" hier irgendwie erklären?
Mich würde schon interessieren was genau 'anspruchslos' sein soll.


----------



## Nacko (9. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute,

normalerweise meckere ich nicht so schnell, was Spiele angeht, aber ich bin megaenttäuscht . Habe es gerade angespielt und musste nach 20 Min ausmachen - unertäglich. Was mich schon bei COD WaW genervt hat, wird hier absolut auf die Spitze getrieben. Dem Spieler wird nicht das Geringste selbst überlassen, Autoaiming und unglaublich fest vorgeschriebene Laufwege, die auch noch in einer vorgegebenen Zeit zu absolvieren sind, tun ihr Übriges, Ziele werden durch Hindernisse hindurch sichtbar mit einem Stern gekennzeichnet, damit man auch ja nicht irgendetwas suchen muss. Die KI verhält sich selten dämlich, auch auf schwerster Stufe und es kommt keinerlei Spannung auf. Sound und Grafik sind einfach nur schlecht.
Der erste Teil war Meinung nach um Längen besser. Dieses Spiel ist sein Geld absolut nicht Wert, da hätte man viel mehr draus machen müssen. max 70%
Wenn der Anfang nur eine Art Tutorial sein soll und das Spiel später besser wird, nehme ich einen Teil der Kritik zurück.


----------



## phoenixflame (10. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Spiel nicht, aber ich kann mich meinem Vorredner anschließen: nicht abschaltbares Autoaim geht gar nicht klar.

Was mich allerdings generell vielmehr wundert, ist dass mickrige Spielzeiten keinen Punkteabzug mehr geben. 7 Stunden? Mehr als lächerlich für soviel Geld - aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mir schon lange keinen Shooter mehr gekauft.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Juli 2009)

Hat noch jemand hier die Import-Version von BiB und kann mir sagen ob es normal ist, dass auf meiner DVD ein USK18 Logo aufgedruckt ist? 
Ich finde das etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## quildo (13. Juli 2009)

was sit den an dem usk 18 logo so mergwürdig. obwohl ab 18 war es nicht wirklich. aber zum spiel war sehr enttäucht. alleine shcon die spielzeit von 6-8h und das auf den höeren schwierigkeitsgraden. und die 6 mageren nebenmissionen sind nicht der rede wert und völlig deplaziert genau wie dei geheimnisse die man finden kann aber nicht lust hatt sie zu suchen weil kein reiß dahinter ist. findet ma eh alles im i-net. mehr 80% hätt ich dem game nicht gegeben. das auto aim konnte ich aber ausstellen. hm... sehr mergwüridg. aber was scheiße war waren die vorgegebenen laufwege samt eingeblendeten stern.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Juli 2009)

quildo am 13.07.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> was sit den an dem usk 18 logo so mergwürdig.


Das Spiel kommt aus England. Alles ist englisch, Packung, Handbuch, Spiel, usw.
Aber trotzdem prangt ein USK Logo auf der DVD. Dabei hat die USK ausserhalb Deutschlands doch gar nix zu melden.  :-o Das ist daran komisch...


----------



## Fly4 (27. Juli 2009)

so ich habe dat game selbst dürch gezockt und muss sagen das ist ein hammer game der beste western überhaupt selbst das laso schwingen kann man einfach geil


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Juli 2011)

Gut, gut......NICHT !!!!
Das Spiel hat zwar eine gute Grafik und bringt das Westernfeeling teilweise ganz gut rüber...
ABER es gibt auch einige Punkte, die schlecht gemacht sind
z.B. die KI 
in einem Level provozieren die beiden Protagonisten einen Sheriff ,der in einem darauffolgenden Duell mit einem der Brüder den Löffel abgibt
soweit, so gut....allerdings gefällt es den Schergen des Sheriffs dessen Ableben nicht und so beschließen diese Ihnen es mit gleicher Münze heimzuzahlen...
würde realistisch rüberkommen wenn man NICHT bedenkt, dass die Anzahl der Gegner ca. 50 Personen umfasst, und diese Schießerei in einem Dorf stattfindet ,dessen Einwohnerzahl bei höchstens 75 Personen liegt.....
Solche Situationen kommen leider häufig vor, weswegen das Spiel stellenweise auch Call of Duty: Bound in Blood heißen könnte...
-
Zudem hat das Spiel an sich kaum Abwechslung in den Hauptmissionen
man ballert immer...und schleicht nie..........
---> Abwechslung geht anders, das war im Vorgänger besser gemacht

Aber das Beste ist: 
Wer den Vorgänger (!) gespielt hat kennt die Geschichte, abgesehen von ein paar unwichtigen Details bereits
ich wusste z.B. von Anfang an, wie die GEschichte zwischen Ray & Thomas ausgeht u. wer das Mädchen bekommt
Das sorgt am Anfang zwar für ein paar Aha-Effekte , aber zum Ende hin langweilt es nur noch


----------



## BigLuke (28. August 2011)

Ich finds scheiße, dass die ganzen ammy und uk seiten allen spielen die nicht von ihnen kommen eine sch**ß wertung verpassen, top spiele bekommen bei denen oft sowas wie 4/10, damit beziehe ich mich nicht nur auf dieses spiel... genau so wie die leute die schreiben, wie viel hat pcgames für diese wertung wohl bekommen, ich denke eher wie viel haben die anderen test seiten von der spiele konkurrenz wohl für so ne schlechte wertung bekommen....


----------

